# Query regarding Master Degree assessment from WES



## gauravangrish (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi There,

I am planning to get my master degree assessed from WES. at the moment I do not have my semester wise marksheets but I do have a complete or full marksheet issued by university indicating my subjects, subject name, marks , grade, percentage etc.

Please let me know if this will work or I need to send semester wise marksheets only.

Thanks,


----------



## gauravangrish (Apr 24, 2015)

please share your experience


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you tried to contact WES directly to see what they have to say?


----------



## gauravangrish (Apr 24, 2015)

I have dropped an email to them but no response.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi Garurav, 
When you go to your college for a Certificate validation. ask them for consolidated semister wise marks sheet. Its known by different names in different universities. but it is available in all.. 
You can submit that.


----------



## gauravangrish (Apr 24, 2015)

I have with me a single consolidated marksheet showing subjects, marks and complete details. is that one acceptable?

However, I will try to get semester wise marksheet


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

gauravangrish said:


> I have with me a single consolidated marksheet showing subjects, marks and complete details. is that one acceptable?
> 
> However, I will try to get semester wise marksheet



I guess That Should Work.. I have been writing to them. they respond to query.. But my personal experience is that, After I paid the required fees I started getting replies sooner... Anyway you would need a certificate from them. Pay the fees.. then send your query and they should clarify.. but its just wild guess.


----------

